# Ist P. Diddy in Tupacs Tod verstrickt?



## Dynamitarde (5. Oktober 2011)

Das nenne ich mal eine News:Ein ehemaliger Polizist der auch in den Fall ermittelte  behauptet es wurden  Beweise unter den Teppich gekehrt.
News hier:â€žMÃ¶rderischer Rapâ€: Ist P. Diddy in Tupacs Tod verstrickt? | Poparazzi - Yahoo! omg! Deutschland



Es würde mich nicht wundern.


----------



## Dimkkka (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke immer noch das Tupac gar nicht tod ist, irgendwie denke ich das er noch lebt.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Oktober 2011)

Uhhh, ein Thread für die Verschwörungstheoretiker... Bald muss man ja sagen "Dont feed the VT" .

Die erste Antwort hat ja schon genau das bestätigt was ich beim Lesen des Threadtitels dachte .


----------



## Micha77 (5. Oktober 2011)

Verschwörung*Verschwörung*Verschwörung


----------



## Dynamitarde (5. Oktober 2011)

Der Polizist braucht nur einfach Geld.


----------



## Rinkadink (7. Oktober 2011)

ich vermute ja, dass tupac heute in magdeburg bei seiner mutter wohnt. elvis ist in wirklichkeit nicht an herzversagen gestorben, sondern er hat sich an einem maiskolben verschluckt. braucht noch jemand karten für das michael jackson konzert im dezember? 

warum sollte tupac nicht tot sein? wenn er noch lebt, dann soll er bitte weiterhin so coole rapmusik machen wie früher. und schuld an seinem tod ist mit sicherheit ne knarre gewesen oder?


----------



## snuffcinema (9. Oktober 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> und schuld an seinem tod ist mit sicherheit ne knarre gewesen oder?



So so, wie kommst du zu dieser Vermutung, hast du vielleicht was damit zu tun gehabt...?


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (9. Oktober 2011)

Na hast Du, Rinkadink??? Oder sollten wir.....P.Diddy sagen???


----------



## Koyote (10. Oktober 2011)

Es wird viel Spekuliert und viele Mythen gibts usw., manche machen die Sache zu Geld mit "neuen Beweisen" etc... Am Ende wird man es eh nie wissen, also genießt die Musik die es von ihm gibt und fertig


----------



## CriSiL (11. Oktober 2011)

2pac lebt bin ich auch ganz felsenfest von überzeugt wenn sie nicht auf dieser erde leben wohn sie auf nem andern planeten wo nur die hingeflogen werden die genug geld gemacht haben wie micheal jakson elvis amywhinehouse und co


----------



## Koyote (11. Oktober 2011)

Du solltest mal in die realität fliegen.


----------



## pibels94 (11. Oktober 2011)

CriSiL schrieb:


> 2pac lebt bin ich auch ganz felsenfest von überzeugt wenn sie nicht auf dieser erde leben wohn sie auf nem andern planeten wo nur die hingeflogen werden die genug geld gemacht haben wie micheal jakson elvis amywhinehouse und co



alles klar, dann weiß ich Bescheid, und Steve Jobs zieht sich grad mit 2Pac ne fette Bong rein


----------

